

Innovation means respect for creators and consumers - swombat
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/basheerakhan/blog/2009/05/06/innovation_means_respect_for_creators_and_consumers

======
swombat
The business world can be a shark pond. You can't really rely on other
companies, unless you know exactly where their self-interest lies and that it
aligns with yours (for now).

A friend of mine compared it with the Diplomacy board game. Whatever
diplomatic agreements you make or do not make, you have to first and foremost
understand what is in the other person's interest, and work on the basis that
at some point their interests may change and become hostile to you - at which
point, you cannot and should not expect them to live up to any previous
agreements.

I'd be very careful about making any application that relies entirely on a
service that belongs to another company with its own self-interests.

------
messel
Great pov article, what the NRE did sounds terrible (and self injuring).

Loved the link to Idea Bounty, looking forward to how it progresses. Also
interesting to hear about Stanza getting picked up by Amazon, we'll see how
that turns out.

Just posted about Innovation a few days ago myself (how it's measured).
[http://messel.typepad.com/my_weblog/2009/04/how-do-you-
measu...](http://messel.typepad.com/my_weblog/2009/04/how-do-you-measure-
innovation.html)

